

Apple approves Spotify's iPhone App - ajg1977
http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-spotify-says-apple-still-testing-iphone-app-spotify-vanishes-from-app-s/

======
ajg1977
It's a real shame though that the iPhone/iPod Touch doesn't allow better
integration with third party music apps so they can play in the background or
be controlled by remote. (though fortunately both of these can be enabled for
jailbroken phones )

